
Why does HN on iOS Safari not show comments? (Screenshot) - servlate
http://imgur.com/a/VF9bJ
======
kasperset
Do you have an ad-blocker installed?

~~~
MBCook
That would be my guess, and less you're on iOS 11 beta and something weird is
going on. I'm on iOS 10 right now on an iPhone and I see them just fine.

